# Alabama River Catfish Report



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Not much to report. Caught a few after dark night before last, then only this one in the video yesterday morning. Did get a little surprise when I was pulling up to one of my lines. this ole boy was getting a little sun. Showed a little mercy on this mornings fish as seen in video. No water moving = very few fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's the way it goes sometimes. It alway's seemed to me like the bite would die when the water stopped on the Alabama. Anytime we ever caught fish there, the water was alway's moving.

Look on the bright side. At least the gators were'nt biting either.

Thanks for the report. You'll get em next time.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dont feel like the lone ranger,I fished at dixie landing all day, caught one blue about 12 pounds.Didnt even see any shad.Usually this time of year the river is full of them.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sbarrow, I sent you a pm, not sure if you got it,glad you got to fish the brroklyn rd launch.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

show no mercy!


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

How about another report on the alabama if you go this week after this cold front. It should get the big blues to feeding.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

firespan1 said:


> How about another report on the alabama if you go this week after this cold front. It should get the big blues to feeding.



Gonna hit it hard Tuesday thru Thursday.


----------

